# i made a box , a box with doors



## thomasssss (Aug 16, 2012)

i made a box then threw some concrete at it and called it a back ground , paint looks a little bright in the photos i couldn't find any of the acrylic powder stuff either no help to the not so helpful people at bunnings still it looks alright in the flesh , no one lives in this enclosure yet but it will soon be home to my male woma i made the ledges because he seems to like climbing and made a removable hide 

please note that i do have a light cage for it it just isn't installed yet , also the really dark patches you can see in the first pic are actually the same colour as the rest of it i dont know why it did that


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 16, 2012)

nice box Thomas


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 16, 2012)

cheers i kinda like this box myself just hope the occupant likes his new box and all the space , its 1200 mm long 600mm high and 600mm deep on the outside but the background takes out a bit of depth

my god i see a reply from newtolovingsnakes and when i reply its from some seezzzzzzzz , did i inspire you to add all the z's


----------



## apprenticegnome (Aug 16, 2012)

Top work, the colours pretty strong on the eyes but its definately a great effect. Did you take photos as you went? Be good to see the construction/transformation.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 16, 2012)

no i didnt take any photos as i made it , i made it from scratch with a sturdy frame that is sort of the same specs as a fish tank stand so i can stack other enclosure on top of it and sleep easy at night  , the colour is a bit strong i was trying to get a real redy orange rock colour but didnt quiet get it right not much of an artist , already organised a friend thats a tattoo artist but also a great painter to paint the next one so should look alot better


----------



## animal805 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicely constructed box there thomasssss, your woma will love it.


----------



## wylie88 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great, good work.


----------



## Umbral (Aug 16, 2012)

That's a lovely box u have there son.


----------



## Bigchewy (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey thomasssss Awesome enclosure i like the look of desert background i will making one for my Lu the woma almost like yrs


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 16, 2012)

cheers guys , bigchewy , just a note if you use any sort of stain and sealer like i did , have a chat to someone at the shop and get one that is water based one (apparently they exist i just couldn't find any) this one has been airing out for just over 2 months and the smell is only just starting to fade away , although i am being picky and want it totally gone , hopefully the little guy will move in over the next few weeks 

also try to get the acrylic powder stuff , the colour is just alot more natural , i couldn't find it at first but then when i had to hunt down the pondite i stumbled across it so will be using that next time


----------



## Venomous1111 (Aug 16, 2012)

good effort mate.


----------



## Bigchewy (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw some at home hardware they have waterbase sandstone ,black ,white or clear pondite so there options what colour u want


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow looks like a great box you made their. Did it cost alot if you dont mind me asking


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 16, 2012)

not sure of the total price , i worked on it over a few months so have lost track ,probably a few hundred factoring in every think from the screws and paintbrushes (i bought alot doing the staining , hate cleaning them)to the wood , ive got to re do the doors because i made a bit of a mis measurement (being lazy) fell short and didnt have enough wood to close the gap that you can see on the left hand door top corner


----------



## Revell13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks sick bro, I'm jealous!


----------



## NATHAN93 (Aug 16, 2012)

New thread "show us ya box"? haha
nice job mate looks incredible


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 16, 2012)

Good job on the box.


----------



## Foxoftherose (Aug 17, 2012)

That looks great! I hope to get a Woma someday, and that looks like a great habitat for one.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice box. If the colours are to brite for your likening I'd suggest you paint a darkish brown in the cracks and crevasses. IMO it looks great and there is no need for it. Great work. I can't wait to see the woma in it.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 17, 2012)

funny story caliherp , when i was painting this i couldnt work out what it was it was missing , then i just went bugger it and finished it with pondtite (sealer) about a week later i was 4wding and found a big pile of stones the same colour as what i had done here , that was when i realised what i was missing , a darker reddy brown colour like youve suggested , and its a little late to ad more paint once its been sealed 

cheers for the kind words guys , and any questions just ask happy to help


----------



## caliherp (Aug 17, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> funny story caliherp , when i was painting this i couldnt work out what it was it was missing , then i just went bugger it and finished it with pondtite (sealer) about a week later i was 4wding and found a big pile of stones the same colour as what i had done here , that was when i realised what i was missing , a darker reddy brown colour like youve suggested , and its a little late to ad more paint once its been sealed
> 
> cheers for the kind words guys , and any questions just ask happy to help



Trial and error is what its all about. The next one you make will be way better.(not saying this one isnt amazeing, i truley want one just like this for my leopards.)


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 17, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Trial and error is what its all about. The next one you make will be way better.(not saying this one isnt amazeing, i truley want one just like this for my leopards.)


thats right , it is a bit of trial and error  if you want one then try making one , im sure you could get the same supplys in the us and its not that hard just a bit time consuming on things like the background the rest was easy for me


----------



## caliherp (Aug 17, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> thats right , it is a bit of trial and error  if you want one then try making one , im sure you could get the same supplys in the us and its not that hard just a bit time consuming on things like the background the rest was easy for me



I plan on it. I just have little time. I am also still researching what way i want to do it. I also plan on useing live plants.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 17, 2012)

i used the foam and render method , works well , grout i think would be rather smooth but i wanted something i could get more detail out of , looking at the photos they dont really show the amount of tiny little crevices and over hangs , i used a hacksaw blade i put in a vice and snapped into smaller pieces to do the shaping try to do it when its still got a little bit of moisture in it


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 18, 2012)

Very realistic! 

I would have personally have left more floor space for slithering around on sand or similar. 
(but I can't really see very well on photos 1,3 - is it all rock as well?)

But you're right, although they're not excellent climbers, they seem to like to climb ledges a lot















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

